# مهم حول محطات تحلية مياه البحر نوع tvc



## منير الشلماني (9 سبتمبر 2011)

​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
إخواني أحتاج كتب حول محطات التحلية نوع Vapor compression (التحلية بضغط البخار) وحبذا أن تكون بالعربي، ومعلومات عن العمليات الحسابية فيها، لأجل رسالة ماجستير أقوم بها في شعبة التحلية .
وبارك الله في الجميع​


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

